# How long should we plan to stay at Hearst Castle?



## Malibu Sky (Aug 4, 2010)

We are planning a driving trip fro LA to SF.  I want to go up 101 and stop at Hearst's Castle.  Mapquest shows LA-San Simeon as 4 1/2 hours and about the same San Simeon-SF.

I am thinking of spending the night in San Simeon, should we drive up in the AM and take an afternoon tour, or drive up the night before, spend the night, take the tour in the AM and then head to SF.

How much time do we really need to get a good look at Hearst Castle.  It will be the 1st trip for my 16 year old and i haven't been in over 30 years!!

Any suggestions?

PS - Can anyone suggest a good day tour company in San Francisco?

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2010)

You should look at the tours, decide which one you want to go on, and base it on that.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 4, 2010)

I haven't done that tour in many years. I sure have fond memories of it. I enjoyed taking both the indoor and outdoor tours. I believe it took about 4 hours to do both.

Hope you have lots of fun!

elaine


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree that you should see both inside and outside. There's an I-Max presentation that gives some background on Hearst (oops) and the origin of the place. Seems we did one tour in the evening, stayed the night and one in the morning. This allows you to spend time at Santa Barbara Mission, and have a fairly leisurely trip up PCH. It's just too fun a road to hurry. 

Now, if only to do it in a '57 T-bird or '58 Corvette, (sigh)...

Jim


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 5, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I agree that you should see both inside and outside. There's an I-Max presentation that gives some background on Hughes and the origin of the place. Seems we did one tour in the evening, stayed the night and one in the morning.
> Jim



This is the plan I'd do.  Might want to get reservations.  A couple of years ago we decided to tour the Castle while staying in Monterey and many of the tours were booked for the day.  I think Jim meant "Hearst" instead of "Hughes".


----------



## Malibu Sky (Aug 5, 2010)

Will leave LA at 7:00 or so, head to Hearst Castle, have a 2:00 tour scheduled.  Will spend the night in San Simeon and head up the coast the next day.  Will go through Monterey and Carmel, my daughter wants to see UC Santa Cruz and then head up to Marin County. We have booked a two day hop on hop off bus in SF and we should be good to go!!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2010)

Malibu Sky said:


> Will leave LA at 7:00 or so, head to Hearst Castle, have a 2:00 tour scheduled.  Will spend the night in San Simeon and head up the coast the next day.  Will go through Monterey and Carmel, my daughter wants to see UC Santa Cruz and then head up to Marin County. We have booked a two day hop on hop off bus in SF and we should be good to go!!



Sounds like a great trip.  Enjoy!


----------



## Malibu Sky (Aug 7, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Sounds like a great trip.  Enjoy!



Thanks


----------



## Malibu Sky (Aug 8, 2010)

Just made a reservation at for the tour at Castello Di Amrosa Winery in Calistoga, CA (Napa)...has anyone been there?  Is it worth it?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 8, 2010)

Malibu Sky said:


> Just made a reservation at for the tour at Castello Di Amrosa Winery in Calistoga, CA (Napa)...has anyone been there?  Is it worth it?



We were there two years ago.  It's absolutely worth every second.  You'll love it!  The owner/builder had more money than sense, and imported workers from Europe to construct what amounts to an authentic European castle on his Napa property.  It's great, and their wine is outstanding.  The tasting room is down about four levels underground, surrounded by kegs and barrels of wine.  It's the real thing, and well worth the tour.  

They even have a dungeon, complete with medieval implements that would have made the Spanish Inquisition proud.  Pretty fascinating stuff.

Dave


----------



## Malibu Sky (Aug 9, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> We were there two years ago.  It's absolutely worth every second.  You'll love it!  The owner/builder had more money than sense, and imported workers from Europe to construct what amounts to an authentic European castle on his Napa property.  It's great, and their wine is outstanding.  The tasting room is down about four levels underground, surrounded by kegs and barrels of wine.  It's the real thing, and well worth the tour.
> 
> They even have a dungeon, complete with medieval implements that would have made the Spanish Inquisition proud.  Pretty fascinating stuff.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave, glad we made a good choice!!


----------



## northwoodsgal (Sep 29, 2010)

A quick, fun stop along the way to Hearst is the Madonna Inn in San Luis Obispo.  Quirky and it's been a few travel shows.  I guess the men's bathroom in the basement has been featured by itself.  It's just off the highway.


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 29, 2010)

We were at the Castle Di Amaroso two weeks ago- loved it! Do make reservations before you go so you do not have to wait around. You could also do a self guided tour just for the price of the tasting, but we really ejoyed the historical information and the the architectural pointers.


----------

